# LONG 610 4x4 Tractor



## Tim1958 (Apr 1, 2018)

I have a Long 610 4x4 tractor and I need to replace the tie rod ends. My tractor has tie rods that are threaded on both ends for the tie rod ends to screw into. All the tie rods I see online have 1 threaded end and the other end takes an end with a long shank on it that slides in and clamps. Where might I be able to find the tie rods that are threaded on both ends or did someone at some time do their own engineering on this?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Try Jensales for the threaded later model tie rod ends. https://www.jensales.com/products/hycapacity-long-universal-610-tractor-tie-rod-end-TX11830.html


----------

